# How do you get rid of that "bleach" look



## southcitybabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Im lightening my blondes and doin the roots but you know when you first lighten your hair and you get that yellow look? well how do you get rid of that?


----------



## GlitzNGlam (Sep 13, 2007)

Usually you use hair color to get rid of that yellow bleached look.


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to post a new thread about this.. hang tight


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlitzNGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Usually you use hair color to get rid of that yellow bleached look. After bleaching, I usually buy a blond hair color and use that on the bleached hair. In my experience though, it's better to get the blonde tones that are cool or ash to cancel out the pale-banana-blonde color. HTH!!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Sep 17, 2007)

ask for a platinum color blonde without any golden tones. Tell the stylist you are wanting to eliminate any warm colors in your hair, and that you like the cooler blonde color. Also you can use a purple color shampoo that you use just every once in a while to tone down the golden hues in your hair. You can probably get it from anywhere that sells salon products. Good luck


----------



## shan808shan (Sep 19, 2007)

I use Aveda Blue Malva shampoo and conditioner and it works wonders on my blonde!! I love it!!


----------



## gwaihir (Sep 25, 2007)

Toner





Goldwell does a good one.


----------

